# Blackhawk Serpa



## dehoopta (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there a Blackhawk Serpa Class 2 Holster available for the M&P 9mm COMPACT? I have heard of people cutting down a standard M&P holster to fit, but wondered if Blackhawk had made one for the 9c. Anyother recommendations?


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

dehoopta said:


> Is there a Blackhawk Serpa Class 2 Holster available for the M&P 9mm COMPACT? I have heard of people cutting down a standard M&P holster to fit, but wondered if Blackhawk had made one for the 9c. Anyother recommendations?


Not "specifically" for the 9c...but the one made for the XD works fine Its "maybe"...??...3/4" longer than needs to be.

I bought mine from One Shot in Newtown

???? Whats a "class 2" holster???????


----------



## dehoopta (Mar 2, 2010)

What a coincidence, I plan on buying mine there too! I actually meant a Level 2 holster. The levels (1-3) stand for the level of difficulty to extract the gun from the hoster. Level 1 is just held in by the friction of the holster. Level 2 has some type of catch that needs to be released (Serpa). A level 3 has some retention of the gun by a strap or guard over the back strap


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

dehoopta said:


> What a coincidence, I plan on buying mine there too! I actually meant a Level 2 holster. The levels (1-3) stand for the level of difficulty to extract the gun from the hoster. Level 1 is just held in by the friction of the holster. Level 2 has some type of catch that needs to be released (Serpa). A level 3 has some retention of the gun by a strap or guard over the back strap


Gotcha! Mine is a level 2 model


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought my M&P 45 from One Shot. Very nice gun shop. Large selection of guns and gear..


----------



## dehoopta (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed. I think they have a great selection of guns, great service. I went to a store attached to an indoor TARGET range and the selection was OK, but the staff was lacking. 

Any of you been to TDI in West Union? Tactical Defense Institute looks like a great place for some basic handgun training. If not, did you take any classes or CCW classes locally?


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have heard of TDI, but have not been, I live about 15 minutes from it. No, I have not taken the CCW class yet. I am checking into it. There is guy giving it in MT Orab, a one day class. Not sure if I want to sit there for 10-12 hours. That indoor Target store you speak of has a 2 day class on the weekends. 6 hrs each day. I also was not impressed the the store.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hunter08 said:


> I have heard of TDI, but have not been, I live about 15 minutes from it. No, I have not taken the CCW class yet. I am checking into it. There is guy giving it in MT Orab, a one day class. Not sure if I want to sit there for 10-12 hours. That indoor Target store you speak of has a 2 day class on the weekends. 6 hrs each day. I also was not impressed the the store.


I agree about the "indoor range" store thingy!

I have a card here from a guy that gives classes every OTHER saturday near me here. ( About 13 miles east of 275)


----------

